# Dry Run



## swmike (Jan 30, 2011)

Me and my dad went hunting this past saterday to 2 different conservation areas. We saw so much sign at this one place it would make you think there was 100's of coyotes. But we made seven picture perfect stands and saw nothing. We called a couple of times at the other area and after our first stand we saw a wolf lookin coyote as we were driven to another stand.(Just cause of his size and dark mask)but he was a good sized coyote. We saw nothing for the rest of the day then about 5:30 on the way home a good fured coyote that was trottin across a field. We were usin the knight&Hale eazy howler and primos mini howler. We were mostly using rabbit distress but howled a little. Does anybody have any input on the howlers. Were using a jackrabbit distress and had luck with it before although we only have cottontails in south west missouri? 
Thanks:hunter4:


----------



## swmike (Jan 30, 2011)

I know im opening a can of worms but whats the best rabbit call in your opion? Love the sound of pure predator calls.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

It is hard to beat a pure predator.

As far as the howlers are concerned I have had good luck with a couple of times. Here is what I did:

Rabbit distress for a minute or so
break
rabbit distress again
break
rabbit distress but really gettin it like it was being chewed on
challenge howl and couple mean barks
rabbit distress again

One of the two times that worked I was just pulled off the road in my car calling to test out a new call. No gun except my 38snub as I didn't have permission to hunt the property. The other time I bagged a nice size male that came in by himself.

I haven't had very much luck using a locater call or anything except to find coyotes at night scouting new locations.

Good luck.


----------



## swmike (Jan 30, 2011)

Me and my dad tried something like one time but didnt kniw if it was a good series are not and we got a coyte about 35lbs. with half an ear and his bottom teeth were worn down. Well use what you said cause it sounds good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I also have a Foxpro. We will most often open with that caller. This time of year we will open with a female invite for a minute then off for less than a minute. Switch to a distress most often a Jack rabbit ( even though they do not live here ) and then do that for another 10 minutes or so off and on..mostly on.

Think of it this way...A babe calling over to you...hey sweetie....Hey sweetie...Hey i just caught dinner come on over sweetie. Just joking...but it works for us.

Welcome to PT SWM !

Let us know how you do....

FYI...if you are in a cat area....just try distress calls in the higher pitch range.


----------



## swmike (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help ill let you know how we do!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll do fine. Think but don't over think it.


----------

